# 3rd season rider seeking for feedbacks



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Ruddering/back foot steering, not using your edges. Your body looks stiff and you’re riding tall. You need to bend your knees more and allow your body to be more dynamic. It also looks like your stance may be too narrow which also restricts your movement. 

I’d suggest investing in some private lessons/coaching


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

bseracka said:


> Ruddering/back foot steering, not using your edges. Your body looks stiff and you’re riding tall. You need to bend your knees more and allow your body to be more dynamic. It also looks like your stance may be too narrow which also restricts your movement.
> 
> I’d suggest investing in some private lessons/coaching


Yep, pretty much that.

You're almost carving at the start and then once you pick up speed you use ruddering turns and throwing the brakes on. You're at the exact level where you're competent enough to get around most of the mountain and enjoy your riding, but a lesson or two now with a good instructor or coach would catapult your progress and enjoyment. You definitely need to learn how to move around on your board properly and be much more dynamic, once you get that more figured out all other aspects of riding just get more fun and you ride with better overall performance.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Phedder said:


> You definitely need to learn how to move around on your board properly and be much more dynamic


Completely dead at work so watching youtube videos, these two should help with moving around on the board and being more dynamic.











I'm liking a lot of the content I've seen from him. Tommie Bennett and Snowboard addiction put out some great content as well. If you go down the Youtube snowboard coaching worm hole, avoid Jonathan Buckhouse like the plague, total kook.

And of course we have the creepy basement video from @wrathfuldeity which should be mandatory viewing for members here hah, is it stickied anywhere?


----------



## MCrides (Feb 25, 2019)

Phedder said:


> Completely dead at work so watching youtube videos, these two should help with moving around on the board and being more dynamic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For normal joe resort riders, Malcolm Moore is an incredible resource! By far the clearest, most straightforward instruction of any youtuber I’m aware of.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Phedder said:


> Completely dead at work so watching youtube videos, these two should help with moving around on the board and being more dynamic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moore is great. I haven't yet really learned anything from him, but watched through a few of his videos and really wish I'd had a resource like him available 5-10 years ago. He articulates a lot of complex body movements in easy to understand terms. Everything I've seen him talk about so far is stuff I taught myself through random trial-and-error and falling down a lot.

Snowboard Addiction is also quite good and what I mostly relied on, but I prefer Moore's more organic conversational style.


----------

